# A very cool app for 5 minute cancellations



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

here is what I use which been working pretty good.

https://appsto.re/us/QgMSF.i

also if you know of an app that is helpful to drivers please share.

Thanks.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

There's a free one built into the iphone.It takes me a quick swipe and a tap.


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

Digits said:


> There's a free one built into the iphone.It takes me a quick swipe and a tap.


IMO, apple timer is no good.

Even though it works, that one requires a lot of swip and clicking to set and start the timer.

not very safe or convenient when you are driving.

but with this one, it is a matter of ONE tap.

once you fire up the app it starts counting down automatically.

nothing else needs to be done and alarms you when 5 minute is over


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Sammy S said:


> IMO, apple timer is no good.
> 
> Even though it works, that one requires a lot of swip and clicking to set and start the timer.
> 
> ...


"To swap out the motor of a BMW M5 with a Honda would not only save you gas but also make your car run like normal". -anonymous. Well,I was just pointing out that you would kill the whole purpose of having an iPhone if you had to install paid 3rd party apps for such simple chores. I can bet your *paid *timer app doesn't fire up while the uber app is still up on the screen, but hey apple does... Therefore saving you precious few seconds towards that $5 fee. Do u really want me to teach you this??


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Since they did away with the cancellation fees in DFW I have no need for any timer at all.


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

_Do u really want me to teach you this??_

no

because obviously there is a lot you need to learn first.

Educate yourself first before trying to school pother people.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

waste of money. I bet there is an incremental/pomodoro timer for free in ios


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Are people really incapable of looking at their watch or car clock and adding 5 minutes to the time to figure out at what time you can cancel?


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Sammy S said:


> IMO, apple timer is no good.
> 
> Even though it works, that one requires a lot of swip and clicking to set and start the timer.
> 
> ...


I say "Suri start a five minute timer" when I reach the destination and my iPhone does the work!


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> I say "Suri start a five minute timer" when I reach the destination and my iPhone does the work!


I do the same with android!

http://www.greenbot.com/article/2359684/android/a-list-of-all-the-ok-google-voice-commands.html


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sammy S said:


> IMO, apple timer is no good.
> 
> Even though it works, that one requires a lot of swip and clicking to set and start the timer.
> 
> ...


Not true. You don't need to unlock your screen. Just swipe up and one of the five icons, that looks like a clock, press that and you're brought right to the timer app and you can press start.. OR thanks to now hands free suri



NuberUber said:


> I say "Suri start a five minute timer" when I reach the destination and my iPhone does the work!


This


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Only time I use my phone key board is when I am in a noisy place


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Since they did away with the cancellation fees in DFW I have no need for any timer at all.


They haven't done this nationwide. Was your area abusing it?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

My car has a timer feature that I can start with a tap of my finger on the steering wheel - it's great


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> My car has a timer feature that I can start with a tap of my finger on the steering wheel - it's great


so you probably wouldn't need this app


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

It would be great if Uber just put it into the app. Notice when you arrive and it automatically goes to the start trip screen or you just say you arrive right there it says 0 min to arrive. It could just start a timer there and it stays the same color and then it goes red or something else when 5 min is up. Cancel Cancel Cancel move on and collect.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

ato72543 said:


> It would be great if Uber just put it into the app. Notice when you arrive and it automatically goes to the start trip screen or you just say you arrive right there it says 0 min to arrive. It could just start a timer there and it stays the same color and then it goes red or something else when 5 min is up. Cancel Cancel Cancel move on and collect.


But I am sure Uber hasn't given us that because they don't WANT us to cancel.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

ato72543 said:


> It would be great if Uber just put it into the app. Notice when you arrive and it automatically goes to the start trip screen or you just say you arrive right there it says 0 min to arrive. It could just start a timer there and it stays the same color and then it goes red or something else when 5 min is up. Cancel Cancel Cancel move on and collect.


LMAO. That would require Uber to give a shit what they put their drivers through. Uber will let you wait 30 minutes for a customer with no pay. They could change it to automatically cancel with a fee UNLESS the driver hits a "wait' button because the rider contacted them and the driver agrees to wait without compensation, but you will NEVER see that happen.


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

uber just wants the ride to be done so they can collect their unfair fees.


it's up to the drive to decide which and when rides to take and which ones to cancel.


In that, there is also a safety issue too.

if you get a call from a bad neighborhood, give them a call and have a short conversation. a lot can be revealed by having a short talk with someone when you are in the edge.




and always remember: few pennys and dollars are not worth losing your life or getting injured for that.


sometimes the best option is just cancel and drive on. whether you get that $5 or not.


use your best judgment, listen to your instincts and stay safe my brothers and sisters 


Adios


----------



## TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP (Feb 8, 2016)

Sammy S said:


> here is what I use which been working pretty good.
> 
> https://appsto.re/us/QgMSF.i
> 
> ...


There's an even better solution.. it's called your "phone."
Call the passenger and see if they are ready and where they're going.


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP said:


> There's an even better solution.. it's called your "phone."
> Call the passenger and see if they are ready and where they're going.


clearly you don't understand what probelm and which solutions are discussed here


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I use https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/timer+/id391564049?mt=8 and it's free.


----------

